# any decent cheap powdercoaters in Renfrewshire/glasgow area



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

hi all

ive heard good and bad about certain powdercoaters in paisley glasgow area are there really any that seem to be better than others and offer a decent finish and a good price?

whats the cost these days for a 14" alloy wheel set of 4 these days and do most places refit and balance the tyres? is it more costly for a differnt finish eg instead of say gloss black you go for a gunmetal grey? do these places allow you to leave the car there while they do the wheels or are some only able for you too drop the wheels off with them?

any help is appreciated.

cheers all:wave:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Chameleon in Renfrew done my wheels last year as part of a group buy. I had them done Charcoal gray and the finish was pretty good. They removed and re-fitted tyres and they were balanced.

All in cost me £150 (and took them 2 days), but I think they offer a same day service.

The guy there was brand new, letting me look at all the various colours they could do.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ive heard nothing but good about this guy: http://www.the-polisher.com/index.html
Never used him myself, and have heard hes not the cheapest but cant fault his work.

Steve


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Great stuff folks,i too have heard good things about the polisher ( as for chameleon i was a bit put off them after seeing them driving about paisley in an evo like total neds eg 80mph in a 30 zone.....but then am sure if i was driving an evo it would be hard to not drive like a silly billy.lol


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmm that image would put me off also (does the evo have “chameleon” plastered on it).

Guy at the time was brand new, and I was happy with the turnaround time and finish on my wheels.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Maybe try Powdertech, I went to see them on Saturday there and seemed brand new.

Going to see Billy at Dentec in Rutherglen this Saturday to get an idea on camparison of cost.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Avoid Chameleon...Had two sets done there, first set by the guy who started the business and they were fantastic, next set done by the present owners and they lasted just over a year before they started looking like old neglected wheels. The finish to the inside of the rims was atrocious and removed skin if not careful

Powdertec were ok but they like to fob you off with a 'sparkle finish' as it masks any imperfections easier which saves them doing extra dressing of your wheels before coating

ESP are good...so far. Used them 12 years ago and the job outlasted the time I owned the vehicle (6 years) just had 2 sets done this year and so far so good

I have also heard The Polisher does a fantastic job, but have yet to try him out


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

where is the polisher based? cant find address on website


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Grommit said:


> Maybe try Powdertech, I went to see them on Saturday there and seemed brand new.
> 
> Going to see Billy at Dentec in Rutherglen this Saturday to get an idea on camparison of cost.


I used Powdertec before and although the work was good the prices and attitudes are not.

My alloys were damaged when fitting new tyres elsewhere. The company agreed to pay for the work to repair them.

For my 19" BMW wheels I was quoted £125 per wheel. The most expensive quote by a big margin

What got to me most was when they did my wheels they replaced the standard BMW metal valves, that are screwed into the wheel with standard rubber valves poking through from inside the wheel.

The tyres were losing pressure so I called up and reported the fault.

Instantly the guy was on the offensive saying things like what did you expect us to do when we only had your wheels for one day?

He knew the wheels needed metal valves but didn't get any.

He said I should be grateful that they put rubber ones in to get me home!

He refused me and the company who were paying for the refurbishment request to replace the valves so the wheels held pressure.

This request was refused point blank and he told the original tyre fitter to deal with the problem.

Quite concerning he knew the valves would leak and didn't say a thing or repair the problem.

Had to get someone else to do it.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Chuffy said:


> where is the polisher based? cant find address on website


Im sure its the small industrial units on Lintlaw Dr, Cardonald, Glasgow...Its certainly around that close area.

Steve


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I used Powdertec before and although the work was good the prices and attitudes are not.
> 
> My alloys were damaged when fitting new tyres elsewhere. The company agreed to pay for the work to repair them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info dude. Looking forward to seeing Dentec this weekend now.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Chuffy said:


> where is the polisher based? cant find address on website


Click :thumb:


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

Search the polisher !

Called mike and is awesome, done a lot for me !


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

47p2 said:


> Click :thumb:


Fancy website isn't it?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

polisher is 45 quid a wheel and its drop off only...doh


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

Mike (the polisher) is THE man for any work needing done on your wheels, i've used a few places for powdercoating and general wheel work but mike's work was outstanding compared to them all


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

47p2 said:


> Click :thumb:


Am i missing something? Still don't see an address

On some googling I round some guys on Edition 38 forum who spoke highly of him. I know thoes dub boys like their wheels to look good


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

For info, went to see Dentec today and the owner Billy is spot on.

Monday put the car in for all wheels refurbed and painted anthracite, and dents taken out. Looking forward to seeing te results


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

wheres Dentec based?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

there is a company in dumbarton that does powdercoating now:

http://castlepowdercoating.co.uk/

No idea on quality though, and the price seems to be up there at £180 for 4 wheels (£45 per wheel), but another option for you :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

mkv said:


> Im sure its the small industrial units on Lintlaw Dr, Cardonald, Glasgow...Its certainly around that close area.
> 
> Steve


yea his website dont have an address ( no idea why )

but yep he is sort of behind cardonald railway station
if you ignore the m8

best bet is email him for his address


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

The Polisher
Craigton Ind Est
121 Barfillan Drive
Cardonald
Glasgow 
G52-1BQ
Tele :- 07813083028
E-Mail :- [email protected]
Web-Site :-


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

Paint them !


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i already have....PCOATING is too expensive and too much hasle.lol


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

robtech said:


> The Polisher
> Craigton Ind Est
> 121 Barfillan Drive
> Cardonald
> ...


this

haven't met anyone yet who has never been happy with mikes work and the fact mike himself is a really decent guy it just goes hand in hand with his work


----------

